# How to train lateral movement?



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

Okay, I want my dog to move laterally. I want him to do this in front of me as I side step... sorta that grapevine thing if you did aerobics. Also, want him to side step in heel postition as I move sideways. 

Any ideas how to teach this? I am tapping his butt with my chuck it stick. I am moving a bit forward and laterally as that seems to help him begin to get it.

Has anyone been shown ways to teach this?


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

In rally advanced there is a sign where you stop, the dog sits. You take a step to the right and the dog goes with you and sits in the heel position. 

I use SLIDE for this. 

I practice when we are in class waiting for the others to finish something one by one, and the whole line of us is moving along, so there is room at the end for the dog that completes. 

I say SLIDE, tap my leg while I move over. I praise for the best sits in the heel position. 

Not sure about the front one though.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

One option is to teach a hip target. It is basically the same as teach a paw or nose target except you are having the dog touch his hip to a target stick instead.
Here is a good article on body targets that explains this in more detail:
http://www.caninehorizons.com/Body_Targets.html


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

Okay, this body target stuff is brilliant fun!! Thank you for that info!! 

More basement training for the winter weather. I can't wait to get on this. 

If any one has more info or videos on this, I would love to see it!


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

Did you see the videos on the website? They have some amazing ones there.
You can find more if you go to youtube and do a search for 'bridge and target' or 'SATS dog'.


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

I haven't seen the videos yet. I will have to wait to use DH's computer as mine is glitching. Achielles saw the vids and says I "must see"!

I will search and settle in for some reading. I have not seen this work before and am hooked already.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

I know what you mean. When I first came across that website, they had a whole photo pictorial/story of one of their videos the "Fuzzy Fairy Incident" which showed a lot of really neat body targeting work. I thought it was amazing! They don't have that same story/pictorial on their website anymore although they do still have a few photos from that video.

Here's another good link for targeting which also includes info on side steps:
http://www.dogscouttroop107.com/uploads/Advanced_Targeting.pdf


If that link doesn't work for you, you can get to it from here instead (it's called "Advanced Targeting"):
http://www.dogscouttroop107.com/Learn_New_Things.html


----------



## Jason L (Mar 20, 2009)

This woman does a pretty good job working with her two dogs.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_qVjT0mRJMQ&feature=sub

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BixK4vtFD84&feature=related


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

Nice! That little Corgi really gets with it!!

The ferrets and cat seems to be having a giggle at the silly dogs!


----------

